# Custom Gregson-Clark Sprayer (Pics)



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm looking to have Gregson-Clark build a custom spray rig that I can run from the zero turn, atv and utv. I'll fab mounts as needed. Currently planning on a 25 gallon tank, 5gpm pump and their 4 nozzle sprayer. Planning to change TeeJets to the red ones @Ware and others are using to get around 1G/1000k. That way I can cover my 1ac in 2 fill ups.

Planning to spray Prodiamine and Celsius/Certainty on the lawn...Certainty/Sedgehammer in our dove field/food plots, and MSMturf in the larger yard to control bahia.

Any other considerations or recommendations? Thanks


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

If you dont want the yellow tips they normally send, ask them to leave them off. They will reduce your price by their value. Use the money to pay for the red tips you want.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ccasanova said:


> ...Planning to change TeeJets to the red ones Ware and others are using to get around 1G/1000k.
> 
> Any other considerations or recommendations?


You may end up landing in the same spot, but I would put some thought into what your ground speed will be. If you plan to drive faster than most of us are walking/pushing, that will influence your nozzle selection.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

gsmornot - Thanks, I'll see if they have what I want in stock and ask to leave off if not.

Ware - Thanks, I hadn't considered faster speeds, just assumed I'd putt along at whatever speed I needed after doing calibration to achieve 1G/M.

However, since you got me to thinking about it...what speed should I be looking at? 3, 3.5, 4+? I think I can follow along on the chart in your TeeJet nozzle thread. What I'm saying is, "what speed do you guys recommend I plan for?" And I'll get nozzles according to the chart. (XRC & AIC nozzles...unless you suggest otherwise)

The XR11008 looks like 3, 2, 1.5, 1.2 G/M @ 2, 3, 4, 5 mph. Not sure how fast 5mph is or how slow 2.5mph is. Guess I'll try to test this evening with my phone gps while riding around to get a feel for it.

Is your recommendation to stick with the red regular XR/AIXR for the spot sprayer?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Might as well get a used permagreen. Might be the same price.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

Well, to update this project, I just pulled the trigger.

25gal tank, SpreaderMate pumping unit with 5gpm pump, 4 nozzle boom, receiver hitch boom adapter

I've had enough of the weeds and the battle is about to commence!

Pics when it arrives


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@ccasanova For my sprayer that's mounted to an ATV I use the 11006 spray tips and get 1 gal/k at 4 mph.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ccasanova said:


> Well, to update this project, I just pulled the trigger.
> 
> 25gal tank, SpreaderMate pumping unit with 5gpm pump, 4 nozzle boom, receiver hitch boom adapter
> 
> ...


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks @coreystooks I ordered it with 006 (gray) Turbo TeeJet Induction for systemic, and 006 (gray) XRC for contact. Ordered an XR 015 (green) for the handheld sprayer.

I'm fabricating a receiver hitch and tank mount for the front of my mower, and I think it will be easier to run from it than my UTV. I'll have both options though.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

I have Celsius/Certainty on order, as well as Prodiamine. Also have MSMturf on hand (mainly for bahaia). I need to revisit the insect threads to decide on those as well.

I understand the Prodiamine needs to go down in about a week. I'm planning on 4 apps per year to maximize effectiveness.

What about the C/C? Is there a preferred order P vs C/C?

I'm thinking of just spot spraying the msmTurf as there are only a few patches of bahaia.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

I found it extremely helpful to have all the controls in arms reach, the boom in clear view, and the boom a bit offset. I'm very happy with the setup.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ccasanova said:


> I found it extremely helpful to have all the controls in arms reach, the boom in clear view, and the boom a bit offset. I'm very happy with the setup.


What is your nozzle height? They look pretty low.

110° TeeJet nozzles are optimized for 20" spacing and 20" height - a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

Height is 18". I could move it up to the next hole which would be 21", or drill more holes.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ccasanova said:


> Height is 18". I could move it up to the next hole which would be 21", or drill more holes.


Oh that's not bad. Anywhere in that range should work fine. :thumbup:


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks, I may raise it up to the next hole. 18" is on concrete. 21" - tires sinking through grass to soil level should put me closer to 20" from the surface of the grass.


----------

